# suddenly terrified????(please help me!!)



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

okay here's the story(kinda long but necessary) yesterday morning i woke up and greeted my rats as usual and for the first time they both actualy ran up to the door to say hi instead of hiding on the shelf!! i was realy happy when i went to school. when i got home i did some homwork and stuff for an hour before going downstairs to play with my rats for a bit untill i had to go out to dinner for my younger sisters birhtday. i anounced that i was coming by making the usual sounds. when i went into my room they did not come to the door and where oddly cautios about smelling my hands and where a bit scared when i let them out of their cage to run around(they are not usualy as scared) instead of sitting on my shoulder or lap they made a tunnel/cave thing under my pillow and would not come out even when i tried to coax them out with a little piece of the doritos i was eating. when i had to go i put them back into their cage where they huddled up in their nest and stared at me.when i got back from the restourant about 2 hours later i watched tv for a bit then went downstairs to see if they wanted to come out and play but they where sleeping so i left them alone untill i later when i made their veggie and fruit dinner and came downstairs to feed them and go to bed. when i put the little dish of food into their cage they ran into the corner on their shelf and stared at me with what looked like terrified little faces. i thought i had surprised them or something so i closed the cage and sat on my bed(right beside the cage) to read for a bit. in the 2 and a half to 3 hours i sat there reading they did not move a muscle but sat there terrified and did not touch their food. i was confuzed because usualy they dig greedily into their food and spend a long time hiding the rest. so i took them out to see if their was something wrong and they both wher terrified to death of me they tried desperatly to get back into the cage so after examing them to see if somthing was visibly wrong(nothing was) i went to put them back and skittles was so desperate to get there faster she squirmed out of my loose grip on her(rain was sitting on my shoulder because she was to scared to move) skittle jumped 2 and a half feet through the air and onto the top of her cagebefore diving into her cage and sitting on her nest on the shelf and staring at me with huge terrified little eyes that just broke my heart  . so i put her sister back in with her and left them both alone. now i am sad and confuzed and have no idea what could have caused this or what to do now??????  please help me


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

When you went to school you may have encountered something that to them smells scary. Did you pet a dog or cat or something?

When the cat first came to the house I had to wash my hands before Bacardi would let me pick him up. :?

Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i did pick up my cat because he snuck into my room and was sleeping in the place where he used to sleep on my dresser. but i dont think that would have scared them because they have been near him before and they came from a house with 4 cats and six dogs.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I bet it was the cat

The cat may have been able to sneak in on other occasions & may have taken a couple swacks at them & you never knew about it. They may now that he/she returned they don't care for sight or smell of cat.

keep in mind their sense of smell is very VERY good


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i hope that was it but im not sure. my door is closed now so my cat cant get in. i will see if they are still scared when i get home(im in computer animations calss) and i will make sure not to touch my cat on the way.i might bring them a bit of their fav treat too (doritos; i know its unhealthy but i only give them small bits and only ocasionaly)


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i think it was the cat because when i got home they where almost back to normal(still a bit wary)  im so happy now. i was panicking erlier because i thought that i had done somthing horribly wrong or someonelse may have snuck in and done somthing to them.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

shhh skittles is bruxing right now on my shoulder!!!skweeee its so cute i dont wanna move


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

its bruxing isnt it?? thats what i was told


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

whoops. typo. thats what i was told to


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

just makes sure kitty doesn't stroll in anymore because they may not play well together

One of my rescues comes from a home where her former cage mate & kitty had a not so good play date while the human mommy was away


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i will; my door is always closed except when im in the room because if i left it closed all the time i would die from a buildup of radon gas because the area i live in has a type of radiation that causes it and basemments that are not properly ventilated(due to the fact that i live on a prehistoric volcano). but dont worry because it takes years of improper ventilation to build up to toxic levels and my basement is verry well ventilated so there is no possibility of any harm coming to my rattys.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ok............


----------

